# Old & Weary Car Shop, Tappan NY



## Richard E (Apr 30, 2016)

Old & Weary Car Shop, Tappan NY
I've done business with them in the past. But I can't find their web site.
Apparently they are no longer in business. Anybody know what happened?


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I don't know Richard. They answered the phone and were reasonably helpful last year - can't remember when but I'd guess it was round October, when i was trying to find a specific MTH EMD-F B unit. They didn't have what I wanted but toook the time to check, etc. 

A lot of businesses are closed right now given the corona virus thing. I don't think mail-order and internet business was a big part of their revenues as it is for Pat's Trains and Mr. Muffin, etc., so they might have just shuttered the store for good and are staying home. Some owners here of small business go by on Wednesday afternoons to check their store and take phone calls. I'd leave a message of send mail (both e-mail and snail-mail) if you want to verify. 

I hope they are still in business, just temporarily closed.


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

I called the shop's listed telephone # (845-680-0405). The msg announced store hours (12 noon - 7 pm, etc) and an exception for March 1. So it seems they were in business right up to the onset of the virus emergency. The msg also requested the caller leave a msg and they will get back to you. You could try that.

Thanks for posting. I had no idea this shop existed. It is 10 or 15 minutes from home. I will have to visit once the real world returns to normal.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

Their hours are listed as;
closed-sun-mon
3:00-7:00 tues-fri
12:30-6:00 sat

Hopefully they are waiting out the virus. Hate seeing the b/m shops closing.


----------



## MattS (May 12, 2020)

I know this is a slightly older thread but I just kind of happened upon it.

The Old and Weary Car Shop was owned and operated by my father Allan Seebach. He very unfortunately fell ill with the Corona virus and succumbed to it on April 23rd. 









Allan F. Seebach, Jr. - Pizzi Funeral Home


Allan F. Seebach, Jr., 62, of Tappan, passed away on Thursday, April 23, 2020. Beloved husband of the late Norma (nee Rufo). Cherished father of Allan F. Seebach, III, Kristyn Gelhaus and her husband Thomas, Matthew and Amanda. Loving son of Allan and Mary Seebach. Proud grandfather of Allan...




pizzifuneralhome.com





My siblings and I are unable to keep the business up and running and it broke our hearts to do it but we have permanently closed the doors. Dad never kept up on the website after a while so that had gone defunct years ago. 

Sorry to have to break the news like this, but I appreciate your supporting my father's business.


----------



## cole226 (Feb 8, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Matt.
Sincerest condolences to your family.


----------



## seayakbill (Jan 16, 2016)

Very sorry to hear about your Dad.

Bill


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Well that’s a shocker. My sincere condolences.


----------

